# Ping weight missing.



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

As it is a quiet day in the Tash household, I have had a shower. Me golf clubs have had a bath. Anyway after a minute or so of soaking in warm soapy water. I have given them a clean with an owd toothbrush and a dry down. Last club to dry was my PW my set of Ping G Max, bought from new from club shop. As I was drying the back I noticed the weight was missing. Initially I thought it was a cavity re how the clubs were designed, but having a look at the rest of the set. Nope a weight is missing in action. Had a quick look on Pings site and it does say current policy "protects from defects". I am not worried one bit re returning the club? My golf club is gonna ring me back shortly, but anyone been through the same process. How long for it to be repaired etc.

Cheers me dear


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2019)

Yep. Sadly it seems to be a big issue with Ping clubs and I've had weights come out of a number of the I25's I had (part of my argument to HID to upgrade to my I Series!) and the club has sent them back to Ping who fixed them without issue. I've waited anything from 6-14 working days.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm much more cautious now with using warm water as I've seen the glue on ferrules soften as well so I tend to stick with cold soapy water.  There's less chance of issues like these.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Robster. To be honest me water had been getting cooler and cooler. Probably because i was more worried of the ferryul glue. Never really gave the weights in the sole a thought.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2019)

that's a surprise that the hardest material known to man, is susceptible to warm soapy water


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 28, 2019)

Even allowing for very hot water, does seem like corners have been cut here. 

Surely these clubs are tested to be used in freezing conditions in Europe and North America, as well as the sweltering conditions of the middle east, Central America, Australia etc.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			that's a surprise that the hardest material known to man, is susceptible to warm soapy water

Click to expand...

I hope you are on about me being the hardest. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I hope you are on about me being the hardest. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


sadly not tashy 

was referring to the material Pings Irons are made of, harder than Diamond Ive seen guys use them of the beach and paths with not a scratch,


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jan 28, 2019)

I had this happen on 4 occasions with some Ping G irons in 2016. Kept sending them back, usually got them returned the following week. They were very good with getting them sorted and sent back, but after 4 issues I sent them back and came away with some Srixons!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 28, 2019)

The weight port is usually directly behind the impact zone. 

No big deal, Ping will fix it ASAP and free of charge. Great customer service.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 28, 2019)

At the range before my round yesterday I pulled out my Ping G 7 iron (in a head cover fortunately ) and found the weight/damper in it had fallen out. Consulted our pro who said you won't notice any real difference, and can't say I did with the couple of shots I hit with it. Left it with him to stick it back in with their special glue once I came in!

He said it was a common occurrence with earlier Pings but hadn't seen it before for G's. Losing the weight would have been a pain though, so....for all you iron head cover haters out there.....one reason for me to keep using them


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 28, 2019)

It happened to me too, there was a thread I started a couple of years ago about it. Anyway I started losing the â€œcustom tuning portsâ€ on my Ping gâ€™s After about a year. I was taking back to the pro that I bought them from who then sent them away, but I was having to wait around fortnight for Ping to fit new ones. Apparently Ping wonâ€™t supply the weights so the Pro can araldite them back in. After the 4th club got repaired I was getting pretty cheesed off and Ping said that If another one went they would repair the other ones not already repaired. The problem went away for a few months and then another came out.... it was one that had already been repaired, so I refused to have the rest redone. Ping then said they would give me a whole new set, which I received, when after a couple of months one went, I refused any repair or replacement of a the updated G max as they were exactly the same fitting of the weights and I had lost all faith in Ping Irons. Instead I came away with a new set of Taylormade.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 28, 2019)

Ross61 said:



			It happened to me too, there was a thread I started a couple of years ago about it. Anyway I started losing the â€œcustom tuning portsâ€ on my Ping gâ€™s After about a year. I was taking back to the pro that I bought them from who then sent them away, but I was having to wait around fortnight for Ping to fit new ones. Apparently Ping wonâ€™t supply the weights so the Pro can araldite them back in. After the 4th club got repaired I was getting pretty cheesed off and Ping said that If another one went they would repair the other ones not already repaired. The problem went away for a few months and then another came out.... it was one that had already been repaired, so I refused to have the rest redone. Ping then said they would give me a whole new set, which I received, when after a couple of months one went, I refused any repair or replacement of a the updated G max as they were exactly the same fitting of the weights and I had lost all faith in Ping Irons. Instead I came away with a new set of Taylormade.
		
Click to expand...

Just shows how fantastic Pings customer service is when they allow a customer to walk away for something so trivial.


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2019)

Just goes to show how loyal Ping fans are when their clubs are falling to pieces and they say it's trivial.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 28, 2019)

I've never had this issue with my previous i5's or current i20's.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 28, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I've never had this issue with my previous i5's or current i20's.
		
Click to expand...

It does seem to be quite an issue in certain runs, whether the epoxy mix has been poor or a dodgy batch of epoxy.

That said Ping are fantastic to deal with and usually a very quick turnaround.


----------



## KenL (Jan 28, 2019)

Three have come loose on my i25 and I lost one within 2 or 3 months of getting them.

I keep an eye on them and have clued those that came loose using superglue.

Other than that the clubs are in fantastic condition and approaching 5 years old.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just shows how fantastic Pings customer service is when they allow a customer to walk away for something so trivial.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t trivial to me. Unlike SteveJay above I could tell straight away when one had fallen out, even on the practice swing. I then lost that club for 2-3 weeks each time. Ping were not the ones I were dealing with, I dealt through the Pro that sold them to me. I got the replacement Taylormade clubs from the Pro that I had the contract with.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 28, 2019)

Ross61 said:



			It wasnâ€™t trivial to me. Unlike SteveJay above I could tell straight away when one had fallen out, even on the practice swing. I then lost that club for 2-3 weeks each time. Ping were not the ones I were dealing with, I dealt through the Pro that sold them to me. I got the replacement Taylormade clubs from the Pro that I had the contract with.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough but my experience from Ping has been way different. Any issues I've had the pro has phoned their and then, booked the return, club picked up next day and usually always back by the end of the week!

Very unusual for a 3 week repair unless the pro "sat on it" for a while.

If you're not happy you're not happy so best move on. I personally can't fault any of my current Ping products, yes I've had "issues" or repairs done in the past but Ping have always turned the negative into a positive.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2019)

Suggestion to avoid in future;

Stop buying fugly clubs


----------



## shortgame (Jan 29, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Stop buying fugly clubs
		
Click to expand...

What does the 'f' stand for?
Faulty, or 
Functional?


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Funny this has come up played 18 with a friend yesterday who plays ping g irons.He went home and washed them like always does this time of year and the weight in the cavity of the 5 iron fell out 2nd time this has happened apparently.Its really put me off the ping irons because this seems like a bit of a defect and theyâ€™re not exactly cheap .


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Had a good natter at the club today with a guy who has had a visit to the Ping factory. Said they have a room that is set up solely for repairs to lost weights. He then said that " he had heard that the resin used in the USA is no good for the UK market " ðŸ¤”. He mentioned his weights had fallen out of his 6 and 9 iron, which incidentally is the clubs he uses on the range. However he then said that his weight had fallen out twice on the 6 iron. Wonder which resin they used then. Then had another natter with one of the guys who said Ping now incorporate the weights inside of the new clubs now so they cannot be lost. Heard a lot of stuff today which could well be toilet talk.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 29, 2019)

I know I have been able to pull some shafts after just soaking the head in very hot water. Just shows the 'melting point' of some glues but probably a bad epoxy mix in reality.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Had a good natter at the club today with a guy who has had a visit to the Ping factory. Said they have a room that is set up solely for repairs to lost weights. He then said that " he had heard that the resin used in the USA is no good for the UK market " ðŸ¤”. He mentioned his weights had fallen out of his 6 and 9 iron, which incidentally is the clubs he uses on the range. However he then said that his weight had fallen out twice on the 6 iron. Wonder which resin they used then. Then had another natter with one of the guys who said Ping now incorporate the weights inside of the new clubs now so they cannot be lost. Heard a lot of stuff today which could well be toilet talk.
		
Click to expand...



Weights inside the head....   who would have thunk it haha


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Weights inside the head....   who would have thunk it haha
		
Click to expand...

It is something i was told and something i will have a look at some time. When i had a look at one of the heads it looked like there was an allan key type screw in the side of the club head. Thought it a bit odd, but the club i looked at looked more like a blade rather than a cavity back with the wobbly weights in. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Nickrat (Jan 29, 2019)

Touch wood I never had problem with my i20's. Although i wash mine after every round I only use cold water.


----------



## effayjay (Jan 29, 2019)

My G15 7i and 5i are away for repair at the moment due to the back weights falling out. They have been well used and are six years old.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Guess what I found on my drive today. A ping weight ðŸ˜³ When I think back, I changed my clubs from my cart bag to my carry bag. Did um on the drive in front of the garage. Then gave said clubs a clean and noticed said weight missing. Yesterday I changed over from carry bag to cart bag as my knee and back have been thrashing after a round. Anyway went to garage to give trolley a clean and guess what was winking at me. To be honest my heart skipped a beat coz I thought " Balls not another" . Anyway had a look at it and the resin is still on the back of the weight. It/resin was not even across the weight with a few bubble spots. Has water got under. Don't know. But I do know my wedge has come back, " yesterday as it happens", and the weight on this has a bit more resin on it as it looks like it is standing a little more prouder than the others.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Guess what I found on my drive today. A ping weight ðŸ˜³ When I think back, I changed my clubs from my cart bag to my carry bag. Did um on the drive in front of the garage. Then gave said clubs a clean and noticed said weight missing. Yesterday I changed over from carry bag to cart bag as my knee and back have been thrashing after a round. Anyway went to garage to give trolley a clean and guess what was winking at me. To be honest my heart skipped a beat coz I thought " Balls not another" . Anyway had a look at it and the resin is still on the back of the weight. It/resin was not even across the weight with a few bubble spots. Has water got under. Don't know. But I do know my wedge has come back, " yesterday as it happens", and the weight on this has a bit more resin on it as it looks like it is standing a little more prouder than the others.
		
Click to expand...

For me it is an "inconvenience" and nothing more. It's rectified and will be rectified for life. 

I understand that some are going to moan and groan but any dealings I have had with Ping CS have been mainly positive with a quick resolution.


----------



## fj747 (Feb 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			For me it is an "inconvenience" and nothing more. It's rectified and will be rectified for life.

I understand that some are going to moan and groan but any dealings I have had with Ping CS have been mainly positive with a quick resolution.
		
Click to expand...

Regarding Ping Customer service, is it best to contact them directly about the CTP weights falling out or do you have to do it via a professional?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 14, 2019)

fj747 said:



			Regarding Ping Customer service, is it best to contact them directly about the CTP weights falling out or do you have to do it via a professional?
		
Click to expand...

Return via a PGA professional. Ping arrange the uplift and return themselves.


----------



## fj747 (Feb 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Return via a PGA professional. Ping arrange the uplift and return themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.

Is there a charge for the service?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2019)

The head came off my Nike driver once (Nike fixed it), and my Cally Rogue 5w shaft split (had a new one fitted by a friend). I have played golf for 30 plus years, and apart from this, have never had any quality issues with any golf club. Not sure why anyone would need repeated dealings with a manufacturers customer service, unless the company just make shoddy kit.

Yep, I am not a Ping fan, but I would apply this to any product I buy, from cookers to cars.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The head came off my Nike driver once (Nike fixed it), and my Cally Rogue 5w shaft split (had a new one fitted by a friend). I have played golf for 30 plus years, and apart from this, have never had any quality issues with any golf club. Not sure why anyone would need repeated dealings with a manufacturers customer service, unless the company just make shoddy kit.

Yep, I am not a Ping fan, but I would apply this to any product I buy, from cookers to cars.
		
Click to expand...

Murph in another anti Ping shocker.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Coyote Guy (Apr 30, 2020)

I also had the problem with my Ping G's.  Not that I'm that great of a golfer, I have been using my wedge and gap wedge without weights, really not sure how much of a difference it makes.

My question (gripe) is why can't Ping just send me the two weights, instead of having to go to UPS and mail them in and wait 1 - 2 weeks for the return.  I'm able to glue them
in with super glue as well as ping.

I've had to send in my 6 and 9 in the past, and called Ping today 4/30/20 for my wedge and gap wedge, and the recording said they "...open 4/30/20 because of the corona virus..."  :-(


----------



## KenL (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes, an annoyance that they point blank refuse to post them out so you can epoxy them in yourself.


----------



## Coyote Guy (Apr 30, 2020)

KenL said:



			Yes, an annoyance that they point blank refuse to post them out so you can epoxy them in yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ken, thought it was just me!  I've got it down to call them tomorrow, and if they don't pay the shipping costs to them and back, its irritating enough that I would consider buying a difference manufacturers' clubs.  I think last time I paid to ship them to Ping in. Phoenix and it was around $55.


----------



## KenL (Apr 30, 2020)

In the UK,  any authorised dealer can arrange Ping to pick them up at no cost to you.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 30, 2020)

There is a reason why Ping cant send you the weights.
What weight would they send you?

Each ping club has to be a certain total weight
Just say an 8 iron is 400g* 
Each club has a shaft, a head and a grip.
They are all made within a certain tolerance.
Not all shafts weigh exactly the same or the grips or 8 iron heads. 
So when a club is assembled in the factory it is weighed.
Just say it weighs 395 g, then a 4g weight will be glued to the head 
395 + 4 +1 for the weight of the glue used makes the club 400g in total
If the club weighs less, say 393g, then they will use a 6g weight+1 for the glue =400
So the weight that is glued to the back of the club varies depending on the weight of the rest of the parts added together.
Bottom line is each weight in Ping clubs is different.
Hope that makes sense.
And yes, the weight of the glue is accounted for.

*Disclaimer......numbers quoted may not be accurate.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

bobmac said:



			There is a reason why Ping cant send you the weights.
What weight would they send you?

Each ping club has to be a certain total weight
Just say an 8 iron is 400g*
Each club has a shaft, a head and a grip.
They are all made within a certain tolerance.
Not all shafts weigh exactly the same or the grips or 8 iron heads.
So when a club is assembled in the factory it is weighed.
Just say it weighs 395 g, then a 4g weight will be glued to the head
395 + 4 +1 for the weight of the glue used makes the club 400g in total
If the club weighs less, say 393g, then they will use a 6g weight+1 for the glue =400
So the weight that is glued to the back of the club varies depending on the weight of the rest of the parts added together.
Bottom line is each weight in Ping clubs is different.
Hope that makes sense.
And yes, the weight of the glue is accounted for.

*Disclaimer......numbers quoted may not be accurate.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Bob, Ping should have a note on the spec sheet of every club and it shouldn't be an issue to send out that spec of weight - even if it's sent to a club pro or retailer. 

As much as I am a Ping fan I don't see where the problem is re sending out a replacement. It's only epoxy. Job done.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			To be fair Bob, Ping should have a note on the spec sheet of every club and it shouldn't be an issue to send out that spec of weight - even if it's sent to a club pro or retailer.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they keep notes on which individual club weight used.
However, it may have changed since I went on the Ping factory tour in 2005


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2020)

I had i20 irons where over time several fell out and were replaced...when it continued my pro wrote a rude letter....then a full set of i25s arrived with an apology


----------



## KenL (May 1, 2020)

IanM said:



			I had i20 irons where over time several fell out and were replaced...when it continued my pro wrote a rude letter....then a full set of i25s arrived with an apology
		
Click to expand...

Great service there.  However they could not do that with i25 as everyone I know has lost weights.
My clubs are getting on a bit but there have been at least 8 times one has come out.
I now have a little bit of lead tape holding them in place.


----------



## IanM (May 1, 2020)

Funny....the i25s behaved, didnt loose any weights from them...   have i210 now.   Super irons.


----------



## effayjay (Nov 5, 2020)

By way of an update, the back weight has now gone missing from my G15 9i. I rang Ping today who told me they no longer replace them as Ping USA no longer manufacture them and they have none in the UK.


----------



## KenL (Nov 5, 2020)

effayjay said:



			By way of an update, the back weight has now gone missing from my G15 9i. I rang Ping today who told me they no longer replace them as Ping USA no longer manufacture them and they have none in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Surprising, but they do not normally engage with individuals.  Perhaps ask your pro to get in touch with them.

When were G15 released, 2014?


----------



## IanM (Nov 5, 2020)

Its 10 years old or thereabouts...not a surprise they have none left bit, but a bit of a shame they didn't offer any resolution


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 6, 2020)

KenL said:



			Surprising, but they do not normally engage with individuals.  Perhaps ask your pro to get in touch with them.

When were G15 released, 2014?
		
Click to expand...

2009


----------



## KenL (Nov 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			2009
		
Click to expand...

I suppose that changes things, they can't support products forever.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 6, 2020)

When I had a driver that the weight went inside the head and they had no replacement, Ping sent me the closest spec new driver from their range at the time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2020)

IanM said:



			Funny....the i25s behaved, didnt loose any weights from them...   have i210 now.   Super irons.
		
Click to expand...

My I25's were a nightmare. Still got the weight missing form the 9 iron. Tempted to get it sent back after lockdown on the hope they can do something and then I should get more on resale


----------



## KenL (Nov 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My I25's were a nightmare. Still got the weight missing form the 9 iron. Tempted to get it sent back after lockdown on the hope they can do something and then I should get more on resale
		
Click to expand...

Same for me.  Got a couple replaced early this year.  Wee bit lead tape holding them all in place now.


----------

